# Loss One touch function on window driver.



## Streetrod60 (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi all,

I hope I post in the right sub-forum.
My driver window is loosing its feature to one touch automatic close/open. While my other 3 window one touch works fine. Several things I already try to restore the memory of it =
1. Hold down the window until the full open ends and holding the button for 15 second. Then hold up window until the full close top end and holding it 15 second. But not work.
2. Hold down the window until the full open ends then release, and then holding the button for 15 second. Then hold up window until the full close top end then release, and holding up again 15 second. But not work.

I have OBDeleven scanning tools, I already scanned all and no faults in every module. However, I found in my live data something different.
Window regulator (V147) in my driver side state = positio bottom. While window regulator (V148) in my passanger side and other rear both side state = end stop gel.
I also checked with my friends car with the proper one touch function, the window regulator should be stated = end stop gel.

Any toughts.?
Thank you for your help.









It's not a volkswagen, it's just a car


----------



## brunjc2 (Jul 24, 2017)

With the info you provided, sounds like the mechanism that locates the position of the window is not operating correctly or at all.It’s probably a hall sensor in the motor assembly, but I don’t know much about modern VWs these days. If so, however, the hall sensor ‘counts’ revolutions and reports that to an ECU or controller, which keeps track of where the window is positioned. When you are holding the window switch up for 15 seconds, the controller is storing the position of the motor in EEPROM, so it knows where the endstop of the window is.

I would start by an ECU reset (if OBDEleven offers that, service $11 in UDS terms), and if that doesn’t work, unplug the ECU that controls it, and check the connections to the motor and controller itself.

If this does not work, take an oscilloscope to the hall sensor. IIRC it’s 5v but may be 12, digital signal. I would start at the wires closest to the controller. You’ll have to check a wiring schematic to get the specific wires, but if you’re like me, you could take the McGyver approach—there will be thick wires for high current that operate the motor, and there will be smaller 20ga or so wires—these will be the hall sensor. Just probe those until you locate the correct wire.

If you can locate an acceptable digital waveform, you’ll need a new controller. If you do not get an acceptable waveform, it’s a wiring or motor issue. You can always scope the other side to compare waveforms too.

HTH, early morning post for me.


----------



## Streetrod60 (Apr 2, 2019)

brunjc2 said:


> With the info you provided, sounds like the mechanism that locates the position of the window is not operating correctly or at all.It’s probably a hall sensor in the motor assembly, but I don’t know much about modern VWs these days. If so, however, the hall sensor ‘counts’ revolutions and reports that to an ECU or controller, which keeps track of where the window is positioned. When you are holding the window switch up for 15 seconds, the controller is storing the position of the motor in EEPROM, so it knows where the endstop of the window is.
> 
> I would start by an ECU reset (if OBDEleven offers that, service $11 in UDS terms), and if that doesn’t work, unplug the ECU that controls it, and check the connections to the motor and controller itself.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply. Reading your instructions, it seems that my problem more serious than I think before. I think my head gonna blow. Lol

Because first thing I thought the error were only caused by miss coding of the OBDeleven. 

Before that let me explained how I came into this problem. So my obdeleven pro was arrived. And I do some coding on it. I messed up. I was loosing my control over my both rear door, my passanger door. 
Then I try to recode it. All works, except the button was reversed. Right window become left. 
Then I try some suggestion from OBD forum, they said to input the code as in the history stated. So I did it. And all become functional as before. Unless, for the front driver door, I loose the auto one touch function. 
I try to explain this to the obdeleven admin. And they said this is a car problem, not a coding problem. 
So here we go, I end up here, with this problem. 
So do you also think that this is a ''hardware'' problem? 



It's not a volkswagen, it's just a car


----------



## brunjc2 (Jul 24, 2017)

So it was working fine right before you messed with the coding?

I’ve done quite a bit of reprogramming and coding, not much with VWs.

Were you trying to do this?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ca...golf-gti-2013-window-remote-coding-guide/amp/

Are there any fault codes?

I would start by disconnecting the battery and try to perf coding again, that’s step 1.


----------



## Streetrod60 (Apr 2, 2019)

brunjc2 said:


> So it was working fine right before you messed with the coding?
> 
> I’ve done quite a bit of reprogramming and coding, not much with VWs.
> 
> ...


Finally, after 2 weeks without clue, I can manage the problem. So what I do is I Re enter the randomly wrong code again to the driver door. And all begin messed up again. Rear door disconnect, window button reversed etc. Then I Re enter the correct code to driver door again. And then I do the procedure to regain the one touch window button again. (holding up few second, holding down few second). And then everything works fine like a charm.

Thank you for your help  

It's not a volkswagen, it's just a car


----------

